# Hunting lease near Augusta GA



## Augustabowhunter (Nov 15, 2006)

My father and I have not hunted together in over five year. My best friend has 50 acres he can hunt and he let my dad and I hunt my dad shoot a doe and now he wants to go more bu twe have no place to go. Looking fo around 500 acres to lease for are self or memberships in walkinshaw. please pm me.


----------



## river swamp rat (Nov 15, 2006)

Augustabowhunter said:


> My father and I have not hunted together in over five year. My best friend has 50 acres he can hunt and he let my dad and I hunt my dad shoot a doe and now he wants to go more bu twe have no place to go. Looking fo around 500 acres to lease for are self or memberships in walkshall. please pm me.


Are you wanting in Walkinshaw or is this another club? 
We (walkinshaw) didn't have but 4 new members this year and 2 of them was son on a member. We have a long waiting list. I'm in another club in Wrens that we will need a few members next year.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Nov 15, 2006)

I would love to get in walkinshaw. Me and steven went to lakeside high together. How many acres  and members is need in your club in wrens? What are some of the rules? What is the cost? Thanks


----------

